
Google explains why it doesn't support 4K video recording at 60fps on Pixels - praveenscience
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/10/20/google-explains-why-it-doesnt-support-4k-video-recording-at-60fps/
======
rasz
No, they didnt explain anything. First their !chief hardware architect! said
he doesnt know, and now we got "we removed this option for users own good"
excuse.

